# Hey, how's it going?



## Baloney-Os (May 20, 2011)

My name is Alex and I live in Orange County. Needless to say, I love cats and hope to have a good time here!

Here's a blurry picture of my cat. I don't really know what breed she is.


----------



## CrazyCatLady42 (May 20, 2011)

I'm not sure, but she's very pretty! What's her name?


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

She's beautiful! I love black-and-white cats! Welcome to the Forum and please share your kitty's name with us.


----------



## Baloney-Os (May 20, 2011)

Thanks! Her name is Oreo because I'm pretty bad with names nekitty


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Your kitty is a beauty. :]


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. Oreo is gorgeous!


----------



## baltoscrapper (May 22, 2011)

She's beautiful and her name is perfect!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! =D She's a pretty kitty!


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

Your cat is beautiful.


----------



## Baloney-Os (May 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the compliments, you guys =D


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oreo is a real stunner! Does he let you brush him with that long hair?


----------



## Baloney-Os (May 20, 2011)

She'll sometimes let me bristle brush her, but not on the belly side.


----------

